# 1949 Jc Higgins Womens Spring Fork Bicycle



## Ordinary Mat (May 1, 2016)

I'm wrapping up this winter project.  I believe it to be a 1949 JC Higgins Spring Fork women's bike with original paint and parts (except for tires).  If I'm correct then it's also missing one super cool handlebar mounted Bat-Wing Light and Horn unit.  Regardless she's wicked fun to ride!  Would love to get a hold of a matching men's bike to keep up with my wife's new "Flow-Motion" ride.  I've watched this forum for a while but this is my first post.  Any confirmation or info on this bike is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 2, 2016)

Hmmm, non springer but my 49 looks like this...perhaps the springer got the fancier rack and wheels? My guess is it is older than that...sweet ride though...heres my 49 Higgins too.


----------



## benmcjamin (May 3, 2016)

that front fender bracket has so much character


----------



## Ordinary Mat (May 3, 2016)

This 1949 Sears catalog page seems to confirm your suspicion.  Looks like the Spring Fork version comes with a sturdier rack than the Standard version.  The 1948 Sears catalog shows and describes the bikes being nearly identical to 1949.  Mine could be a 48 I suppose, but I think the "N" serial number matches to a 1949.  MOS - N MOD 502 254.  Your bike is in great condition.




CrazyDave said:


> Hmmm, non springer but my 49 looks like this...perhaps the springer got the fancier rack and wheels? My guess is it is older than that...sweet ride though...heres my 49 Higgins too.
> 
> View attachment 312032
> 
> View attachment 312033



This 1949 Sears catalog page seems to confirm your suspicion.  Looks like the Spring Fork version comes with a sturdier rack than the Standard version.  The 1948 Sears catalog shows and describes the bikes being nearly identical to 1949.  Mine could be a 48 I suppose, but the serial number matches to a 49.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

